# HTC's New Bootloader Unlocking Website



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

[RANT]
After reading through many Android forums, its come to my attention that some people out there think that HTC's bootloader unlocking website will, in fact, root your phone.

This is false. All it will do is unlock your bootloader. This will make it easier to root, by giving you the ability to flash a custom recovery via hboot and simply flash a rooted ROM (thanks adrynalyne for correcting me). But at what cost?

DO NOT DOUBT FOR A MOMENT THAT YOUR WARRANTY WILL BE VOID AFTER USING THE TOOL! I have no doubt in my mind that HTC will flag your phone, and share that information with Verizon (or whatever carrier you may have).

*People with HTC devices that already have unlocked bootloaders:*
We already have an unlocked bootloader, so there is absolutally no reason why anyone would use the tool. Sure it may be easier for people who don't know what they are doing, but guess what.... If you don't know what your doing.... YOU SHOULDN'T BE ROOTING YOUR PHONE ANYWAYS!

If rooting the manual way is too hard, then you shouldn't be doing any hacking to your phone.

*Everyone:*
Please people, learn ADB, do things manually, and READ READ READ. When I get a new device, I always read everything I can on rooting and recovering before I try to root. You'll thank yourselves in the long run when your phone messes up and you already know how to fix it instead of making a thread titled, "Bricked Phone.... HELP!!".

If this rant offends anyone, I am sorry, but I speak the truth.
[/RANT]


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Agreed. I wouldn't touch this tool if you paid me to do so. Clearly all they are doing is now allowing this to be done so they can clearly void your warranty. This way they know right away when you do it versus having to try and see if you did prior (if you forgot about s-off).

Good post and hopefully it keeps some people from getting a null and void warranty for no real reason.


----------

